# Herbert Halts Maul-Sondaschule



## Goyle 2010 (26. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNcAV_iKqNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich finde sie haben recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. August 2010)

/reportet weil:

Keine Diskussionsgrundlage.
Gehört in den YouTube Thread.


----------



## Noxiel (27. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> /reportet weil:
> 
> Keine Diskussionsgrundlage.
> Gehört in den YouTube Thread.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------

